# What is this deposit on my wheels?



## MuffinMan (Sep 16, 2018)

Not quite sure when it got on them as the car went a few months without a clean - but I cannot for the life of me get this off effectively.


































I have so far tried:

IronX - no reaction.
Wonderwheels Original (Acid) - no impact.
Tardis - No impact, even when soaked paper towel and allowed to dwell.
Medium Clay - Very slight, and very slow removal. Almost impossible to get into the smaller areas with the pressure hard enough to remove it.

If I go at the same small area for 10+ minutes with the clay bar it will eventually shift it to reveal the clean and undamaged paint below so whatever is on the wheel is not chemically bonded or embedded inside of the paint.

Any ideas how I can sensibly get this off the wheels in good time?


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks like burnt on brake dust. Had the same on my partners car. It does come off, just lots of scrubbing and time required - I never did find a shortcut, and I tried everything you listed. In the end I just went at it with APC and a slightly aggressive wheel brush.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I had something similar on my winter wheels, a litre of revelation and it still wasn't all gone, just decided that when the time is right I'll have them refurbed 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've had reddish brown stains on my wheels from what I think is the minerals in the water (we get bath and shower staining too) I like a melamine sponge for that kind of thing


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

If fallout remover won't shift it, some 0000 grade wire wool might. Excersizing caution of course. Corsa perchance?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

President Swirl said:


> If fallout remover won't shift it, some 0000 grade wire wool might. Excersizing caution of course. Corsa perchance?


It would but it will also scratch the paint excessively on the alloy. Isn't worth the risk imo.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd have thought wonderwheels would have shifted it I've had some real scabby alloys and wonderwheels worked.

I found though when you've brushed it on also soak a bit into an old microfiber cloth and give it a good rub works magic.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe worth trying one of those Magic Sponges.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I've had reddish brown stains on my wheels from what I think is the minerals in the water (we get bath and shower staining too) I like a melamine sponge for that kind of thing


Worked a treat with APC, many thanks!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

66Rob said:


> Maybe worth trying one of those Magic Sponges.


Worked a treat with APC, many thanks!


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

I've also got a few stubborn stains, ingrained marks on my alloys that I want to get shifted before the winter sealant goes on that BH autowheel hasn't touched, haven't tried APC as yet but are there any possible negatives to the magic sponges as they are obviously an aggressive product?

The stains appear to be more oil/dirt like as opposed to brake dust if that helps.


----------

